# Anyone have any Pistol Pete highlights?



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I once saw a video of this guy playing, and it was awesome.

Can aynone give me a link or upload a highlight reel of his?


thanks


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

nevermind, i found one on limewire. Awesome, its like an And 1 clip on the NBA court. His fake behind the back pass layup was awesome.

So was the 360 pass thing that Marbury later copied.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> nevermind, i found one on limewire. Awesome, its like an And 1 clip on the NBA court. His fake behind the back pass layup was awesome.
> 
> So was the 360 pass thing that Marbury later copied.


can you share this clip?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> nevermind, i found one on limewire. Awesome, its like an And 1 clip on the NBA court. His fake behind the back pass layup was awesome.
> 
> So was the 360 pass thing that Marbury later copied.


Yeah, I remember seeing replays of those many years ago. Great stuff, guy looked like an amazing ball handler and passer.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AnaMayShun</b>!
> 
> 
> can you share this clip?


Yeah make with the clip already!! OR I'm gonna have to find it and post it. Damn I hate missing out on something . . .


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, sure...how can I host it?

I can email it if anyone wants. I think its like 5 Mbs.



EDIT: My bad, 5 Mbs

not 5000


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

can you send it to 
[email protected] ? 
Thanks.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

http://www.lphz-x.com/pistol_pete.wmv


there's the clip.
enjoy


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks for hostin that for me


----------

